# A Few pictures of my 2002 225 Quattro



## joropug (May 1, 2009)

Thought i would add a few pictures of the car being a new member. Have come from a Mazda MX5 which i used as a run around for a month, and before that a Mondeo ST220 3.0 V6 and a Honda Accord Type-R.

The TT is the best in so many areas - truly great cars.

Has the bose stereo, xenons, etc etc!

Some pictures:


----------

